# 2015 Nautic Star 244XTS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2015 Nautic Star 244XTS being pushed by a Evinrude 250hp ETEC (342 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance Elite-7 HDI GPS/FF, Minn Kota 112lb thrust 36v trolling motor w/batteries & battery charger w/110v plug, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, Bobs 6” jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Evinrude analog gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear storage compartments, transom livewell w/max air recirculator, (2) rear jump seats, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/removable backrest, igloo 94qt marine cooler, center console w/integrated livewell w/max air recirulator – foldable grab bar – glove box storage – raw water washdown – molded in rod holders, in deck cast net storage, (2) lockable rod lockers, (2) insulated fish/dry storage boxes, anchor locker, LED deck lights and navigation lights.

SHARP gun metal gray Nautic Star rigged out properly for the serious angler!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $49,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

